# What (attractive) weave holds the most cord?



## misterbik (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi guys, and sorry for what I'm 99% sure is a repeat of some existing thread, but I searched every keyword I could think of and found nothing.

Just wondering what is a good (or the best in your opinion) weave for eg. a shoulder strap for a laptop bag or something, that holds a lot of cord, and is quick release?

I've been just folding it and daisy chaining it, but it's pretty ugly.
Wanted something that if made of black cord, could go unnoticed on day to day street life, but be there if I needed it.

If I doubled the topic could someone please link to original for me? 

Much appreciated!
Thanks peeps 
Bik.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

It's not a quick release but a solomon wide bar weave would net you quite a bit of cord. A 36 inch length of rifle sling has 3 strands with 2 of them being about 24 feet and the middle one being about 36 feet. The width is perfect for a laptop bag strap.

Here is one of the one's I have made on 1.5 inch wide HK hooks. http://www.paracordforum.com/forum/f18/desert-themed-solomon-wide-bar-rifle-sling-388/


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah as mentioned above a double Solomon bar a.k.a King Cobra. Search YouTube for plenty of videos on this weave/knot.


----------



## misterbik (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks guys ; some nice work there linkspar !

Does it have to be 3 or 4 pieces or could you make it from one huge strand, if you doubled it or in line loop it at the right spot?

Would doing it all in the same colour get confusing and easy to lose your place , especially like I am now , so tired i keep tying completely wrong words

Gotta crash, latrs peeps, thanks again 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

You can take a look at the double ripcord weave. It hold a fair amount of cord and has the added plus of being quick deploy. This video shows it with 2 cords but there is no reason why you couldn't make it out of a single cord.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBFRX5J_XCI&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

misterbik said:


> Thanks guys ; some nice work there linkspar !
> 
> Does it have to be 3 or 4 pieces or could you make it from one huge strand, if you doubled it or in line loop it at the right spot?
> 
> ...


You could do a single color Solomon wide bar with two strands. I can't wrap my head around doing it with a single piece.


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

Crochet holds the most in the best storable fashion. Just did some 325 cord









Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## misterbik (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice 

I've had a look at some of the how to's for the tighter or more complicated weaves, and a number of them use some form of object as a giant needle to get the weave tight enough.

Looks like I might have to get one. Do they make paracord needles ? Or what make-shift implements have you guys found you like the best? 

I saw one somewhere (maybe on here) where the cord screwed into the back of the needle, in line. That seemed an intelligent design. 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## misterbik (Mar 28, 2014)

Btw, I checked out the cobra/ Solomon bar and it wasn't quick enough release for my taste, but then I stumbled across paradudez youtube video of not only a quick(er) release cobra/ Solomon bar, but also made with one strand! 
Perfect. 

Link: http://youtu.be/rhFkcMZe9kg


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## misterbik (Mar 28, 2014)

Btw, can anyone tell me the name of this weave pls?









Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## misterbik (Mar 28, 2014)

Hehe, by doubling it, and using a ladder-step lace up with wrap around at top, I got 8ft of 11 strand cord as each boot lace 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## gearsntools (Dec 3, 2013)

*Try the Triple Cobra Weave*

while not quick release the triple cobra weave holders around 90 feet of paracord in a 34" sling, it is also a very comfortable wide strap for a laptop type bag. 

here is a video on how it's made

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_ekwbvQmIs[/ame] 

~gearsntools


----------



## dcfish (Feb 4, 2014)

The weave in the picture is a single geonese, i also thought paradudez was really quick, i havent made one myself to see how well it holds but i think im going to try one today


----------



## misterbik (Mar 28, 2014)

much appreciated knowledgeable sirs!

Love this forum, you guys here are great 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## bearman13 (Jul 20, 2014)

That is a nice weave


----------



## gearsntools (Dec 3, 2013)

*Adjustable Paracord Sling*

I recently used this weave on another paracord project I've been wanting to do for a while. 

Introducing the Adjustable paracord sling, all the benefits of storing paracord in your rifle sling but you get the adjustability that most nylon slings would have. I also added a quick detachable buckle to make it easier to take on and off. let me know what you guys think! 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iZjurl_Yr4[/ame]


-GearsNTools


----------

